# HCG levels



## emma-kate (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi Peter, I had FET 16 days ago, as yet no period, several HPTs show negative, so I had my bloods done at the clinic yesterday, they phoned me last night and said the results were 3 and to stop the Cyclogest, does this mean that implantation took place and I was pregnant? or have you already got a small level of HCG in your body to start with?
Thanks


----------



## emma-kate (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi Peter, I stopped the Cyclogest and my period arrived, could you please tell me whether I was pregnant or not.
EK


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Peter

I am not sure if this is you sort of area or not but I thought it would be worth a try.

A friend of mine has got very high Prolactin levels (over 1000) and has been told this will stop her concieving. She has had a scan to see if if she has a tumour on her pituitory gland which they don't think she has as nothing showed up on the MRI. She has now been put on one tablet a week (sorry don't know the name) to reduce the levels but has been told she must not concieve while on this drug and that as soon as she stops taking the drug her levels will rise and she will not be able to concieve anyway.

Do you have any knowledge of high prolactin levels and treatment which might enable her to concieve, I feel that she has been rather left to get on with it. Would IVF work for her?

Thanks

Hellen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Emma-Kate,

The level you describe is the 'background' level detected by the very sensitive test and does not indicate any implantation or pregnancy.

Hope this helps!

Peter



emma-kate said:


> Hi Peter, I had FET 16 days ago, as yet no period, several HPTs show negative, so I had my bloods done at the clinic yesterday, they phoned me last night and said the results were 3 and to stop the Cyclogest, does this mean that implantation took place and I was pregnant? or have you already got a small level of HCG in your body to start with?
> Thanks


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dera Hellen,

This problem needs expert advice which I am afraid that I cannot provide.

Sorry,

Peter



Hellen said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am not sure if this is you sort of area or not but I thought it would be worth a try.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellen (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks anyway Peter, even though you couldn't help me with that one!! 

Take care
Hellen


----------

